# Wasserstrahl



## Deagl0r (14. September 2005)

Hallo leute,

ich habe beim stöbern zufällig ein mega starkes Bild gefunden und seit dem interessiere ich mich dafür wie ich sowas vielleicht mal selber machen kann.

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch helfen. Ich habe einen link zugefügt der das Bild zeigt das ich meine. Ich interessiere mich jetzt dafür wie man einen so realistischen Blutstrahl hinbekommen kann... Sowohl aus der pistole in die tase als auch aus der tase wieder raus. Ich finde das Bild ist der Hammer und hoffe ihr könnt mir vielleicht helfen

Also, THX im vorraus

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/148500/148863HMol_w.jpg


----------



## AKrebs70 (14. September 2005)

Hallo!

Welches Bild? Hinter diesem link ist nix!

Axel


----------



## Deagl0r (14. September 2005)

Wat?

echt nicht?

.... so ein mist, bei mir funktioniert der link, habs eben ausprobiert...

Hmmmmm, aber ok, dann kommt hier 
der zweite versuch... sry


----------



## McAce (14. September 2005)

@AKrebs mit einem Downloadmanager gehts  

Das ist ganz einfach du nimmst einen Wassertrahl den du Fotografierst am besten vor einem
Hintergrund der deinem gewünschten ähnlich ist. Das erspart eine Menge fummelarbeit.
Fotografierst diesen setzt ihn in dein Bild ein und färbst den Wasserstrahl einfach Rot.

Oder du Fotografierst direkt eine rote Flüssigkeit die du zB aus einer Flasche laufen läßt
und passt diesen dann Farblich an.

Mehr steckt da nicht hinter, denn sowas komplett in PS zu machen dauert einfach zu lange und ist auch zu aufwendig.

McAce


----------



## Deagl0r (14. September 2005)

^^ wahrscheinlich hast du recht, das mit den fotografieren ist auch ne super idee für mein momentanes Bild reicht das auf jedenfall, also dafür THX.

Aber hast du (oder irgendwer anders) doch noch eine möglichkeit das nur mit PS zu machen? Ein tut wär natürlich am besten, oder zumindest ein denk anstoß in die richtige richtung...
Ich habe ein bisschen mit den Filtern rum gespielt und so, aber irgendwie sieht das bei mir immer alles sehr mies aus...

Also, wär super wenn ihr mir einen weg weisen könnt das nur mit PS zu bearbeiten


----------



## AKrebs70 (14. September 2005)

Hmmm!


> ...denn sowas komplett in PS zu machen dauert einfach zu lange und ist auch zu aufwendig.


 
Das im Anhang habe ich in weniger als 3 Minuten gemacht.


----------



## Deagl0r (14. September 2005)

Hey, power Typ Krebs... das problem... ich weiß immer noch nciht wie es geht, also wenn du es kannst, kannst du mir dann nicht bitte helfen?

Es sieht zwar noch nicht so realistisch aus wie ich es gerne hätte, aber ein anfang ist ein anfang, den rest bastel ich mir ja dann vielleicht sogar selber zu recht


----------



## AKrebs70 (14. September 2005)

Natürlich!
Wenn ich mir ein wenig mehr Zeit dafür neheme, kommt auch ein bisschen mehr raus.

Habe hier einfach nur einen roten Balken gezeichnet und mit den Verzerrungsfiltern wie z.B. "Kreuseln" und "Wellen" angewendet.
Anschliessend noch den Ebenenstil "Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief..".
Habe dann eine neue Ebene Angelegt und sie mit dem Wolken-Filter gefüllt.(Farben:Rot-Schwarz). Dieser Ebene habe ich dann noch in der Ebenen-Pallette noch "Farbig abwedeln" eingestellt.
Das wars!
Habe zu Blut-Splatter-Effekt auch mal ein Tutorial geschrieben:
http://www.der-webdesigner.net/index.php?folder=ps_textureffekte&tutname=blutsplattereffekt

Gruß Axel


----------



## McAce (15. September 2005)

@ AKreks will ja nicht meckern aber wenn du länger als 10 Minuten für ein gutes Ergebnis brauchst bin ich mit der Knipse schneller.

Aber für 3 Minuten schon nicht schlecht  wobei ich mir sicher bin das du das auch besser hinbekommst.


----------



## Deagl0r (15. September 2005)

Hey, das tut ist von dir? das habe ich vorher schonmal durchgespielt ^^

Ok, thx, werd mich mal daran machen  ^^


----------

